# Mudfest Colfax Louisiana



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

Just posting a thread to let anyone know in that area that our group will be making a ride this saturday. 1/28/12 Anyone is more than welcome to join us. There is no big event going on we just decided after all the rain that its time to get a little muddy! We plan to get there around 11A.M. (we are a few hours away) and ride till whenever!


AAARRTYY:


----------



## biggdady (Mar 28, 2010)

wish i could make it but i will be there for twg in april.


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

Few pics from the ride at colfax this past saturday!


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

and a few more!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

great pics!


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks! we got over 200 pics and about 160 of them was of my brute! guess the woman taking pics new what to look for! :yup:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha! Well if you get them all loaded somewhere link us up. I get bored sometimes in the afternoon at work. lol


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

Ill try to! haha im at work right now sittin in the office and getting paid to play on MIMB!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

nice pics we will be at colfax in april for trucks gone wild!


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Crazycrack we will be too. Be on the look out for a 2001 blue f250 with 8" dual stacks on 2.5 tons turning 74" v-treads.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

southern brute 10-4 keep a look out for the tan 4 door 2007 chevy 2500 hd sittin on 2.5 tons and the black 1998 chevy single cab sittin on 2.5 tons. will be blowing black smoke!!! hope to see u there so we can make a ride!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Both trucks turning v treads. Name is balling on a budget!!!


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

You know it. Blowing black smoke Alllll day Hahaha. Atleast untill the injectors give out Haha.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

yes gunna b a blast! we gunna b there thursday to sunday


----------



## biggdady (Mar 28, 2010)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> Both trucks turning v treads. Name is balling on a budget!!!


Your the one that got that truck now. Jacobs old dmax


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

nope not me wesley does. one of our boys RIP JACOB!


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

This video isnt from Colfax, and its old. I just didnt want to start another Thread for one video!!


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

This Video Is from Mudd Madness in Choudrant La. The guy doing the video didnt get me on camera when i went through it on my brute. The guy on the can am drowned his out in this same hole after they stopped videoing. Now his can am is getting a motor rebuild... We was going DEEP!! 

Ive gone through this creek about 15 times with no problems. In the video u see me getting pulled out. My bike stalled on me under water and I pulled it out to check everything before cranking it! all is good tho!!


----------



## FuzzyD (Mar 1, 2012)

I know that dmax is a beast. I seen it last year.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

fuzzyd said:


> i know that dmax is a beast. I seen it last year.


we will be there again this year!


----------

